# 4-Digit Number Code (0-9)



## Sam1990

Alright, say you have a 4-digit password lock on something. Anything like your phone, PC, suitcase, or TV. The number choices you have are 0-9 for each block. Something like this:

http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/2...inationod9.jpg

Each box can have a number ranging from 0 to 9 and the number could be repeated in the other boxes. Now I know there's like 10,000 possible combination's, but does anyone know how or has a link to something that will generate all the different possibilities.


----------



## McStuff

Just counting up, like: 0000, 0001, etc. will give you all 10,000 possibilities. A program's speed will be hindered by having to enter each combo individually.


----------



## DigitalBear

you can make a random event in VB...

A Loop that stops at >10000


----------



## skydeaner

do a search for brute force password crackers


----------



## Sam1990

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Just counting up, like: 0000, 0001, etc. will give you all 10,000 possibilities. A program's speed will be hindered by having to enter each combo individually.

I'm lazy, that's why I'm looking for a program







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DigitalBear* 
you can make a random event in VB...

A Loop that stops at >10000

Don't know how to use VB, although I know someone who does. I'll see what he can do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skydeaner* 
do a search for brute force password crackers

That wouldn't do me any good. I would have to find a password text document that uses 4 digits, which could take some time to find.


----------



## DigitalSonata

What are you trying to accomplish? Is this an assignment for a programming class or something?


----------



## leakyfaucet

I'll make you a .exe for it. Give me a minute, though.

But what exactly do you need this for?


----------



## Sam1990

No. I forgot my pin on my phone like an idiot =P.


----------



## leakyfaucet

Well, I'm not sure how this will help you, but here's something that goes through all combinations. OCN wouldn't let me upload a .exe, so I changed the the extension to .zip. If you download the file, change the extension back to .exe and it should work.

If you need the thing to run slower, let me know.


----------



## The Mad Mule

It'll take forever to do this. You sure this can't be like an iPod where if you just connect it to your computer it'll reset the combination?


----------



## Sam1990

How exactly do I change the extension to .exe? I know that in XP you have an option so that in your documents it says like Combinations.zip, but I can't find it in Vista.

Well I'm not in a hurry, so time isn't a problem. It's a cell phone that I don't use anymore but I would like to get the pin so I can sell it.

Edit: Nevermind, I found it.


----------



## Sam1990

"The application has failed to start because it's side-by-side configuration is incorrect."

That's the error I get when I try opening that file. leakyfaucet, do you think you can upload it on megaupload or something?


----------



## leakyfaucet

I don't know about Vista, but in XP, if you open a window, like "My Computer," there's a toolbar labeled "tools."

From there, you select Folder Options --> View ---> Hide Extensions for known file types

And uncheck the box.

Then just right-click the file and select rename.

Edit: Did you already rename it?


----------



## leakyfaucet

Okay, I see your edit. I have no idea why it doesn't work, I wrote the program in Visual Studio. But honestly, I don't see how it would have helped you anyways. You're going to manually enter the code somewhere, right?

Can't you just go through the combinations in your head?


----------



## smm298

It baffles me how you could forget something like this..

Even had I forgotten my pin number it could only be a few things anyway.


----------



## Sam1990

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leakyfaucet* 
Okay, I see your edit. I have no idea why it doesn't work, I wrote the program in Visual Studio. But honestly, I don't see how it would have helped you anyways. You're going to manually enter the code somewhere, right?

Can't you just go through the combinations in your head?

I could, but that would even take longer. That's why I was looking for something automated so it can list all the possible combination's and then I can print them and start trying.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smm298* 
It baffles me how you could forget something like this..

Even had I forgotten my pin number it could only be a few things anyway.

Well I haven't used the phone for a few months, so that's how I forgot.


----------



## leakyfaucet

So you want like a text file of every combination? Let me know if that's what you want and I can make a program to do that, and then give you the text file output.


----------



## Sam1990

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leakyfaucet* 
So you want like a text file of every combination? Let me know if that's what you want and I can make a program to do that, and then give you the text file output.

That's what I'm looking for







.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

What phone is it? Just look in the manual on how to reset it to factory settings.


----------



## Sam1990

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis* 
What phone is it? Just look in the manual on how to reset it to factory settings.

That's the thing. If you put a PIN, also called Security Lock, you can't reset it to factory settings without actually having the PIN.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

There should be some buttons you hold down at the same time... and it should just reset itself.


----------



## 1337guy

Which phone is it?there are ways to reset certain phones without the PIN.


----------



## guyladouche

Here ya go, I just did it in matlab really quick (please let me know if this isn't what you were looking for...)


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Wow that's a big text file lol. But all the numbers from 0-999 are pretty much useless because it is a 4 digit code.


----------



## auditt241

You know the lock code is always the last 4 digits of your phone number... unless you manually changed it once. If that's the case, good luck


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis* 
Wow that's a big text file lol. But all the numbers from 0-999 are pretty much useless because it is a 4 digit code.

matlab unfortunately trunkates the zeros for numbers 1 through 999 (they should be "0001, 0002...0999" etc)--they're not useless since they can be the code, it just looks like they're useless 'cause place-holding zeros weren't reported. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Lol, mine is always 1337. I will never forget that.


----------

